# My Heart Karl is 12



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

My Karl celebrated his 12th birthday on January 10. 

He has been treated for EPI since just months before his 4th birthday along with other problems. Through it all he has remained his same loving and caring self including watching over me and still insisting to drag himself up to assist me as he deems needed. He has more and more lately broken his training and refused my commands to stay to help me up from my bed, a chair, or up the steps. 

We have had a couple of really bad times such as the day he drug his back legs along the floor behind him to reach me when he didn't think I should go up the steps alone. I feel to my knees and cried my heart out. I called my husband to come home to be with me to wait for the vet to come to the house. Before my husband reached home, Karl stood up and was able to walk a bit. The next day I looked into further treatments which seem to help for now at least. 

He still checks on me throughout the night by holding his face just a inch or so from my face and then laying his head on my arm. 

He has within the last couple of months insisted on escorting me (under the watchful eye and control of my husband) to the driveway to see me off when I go to work. 

Karl is the mascot of and the name behind a non-profit that I formed in 2005. 

Karl was the mascot for awhile for our local fire dept. were I was a volunteer First Responder. His picture was used in a brochure on Emergency Preparedness by our County Emergency Services. He was used in therapy work as part of a treatment program with patients suffering from the after effects of strokes and such along with their therapist and program director and become a small part in the patients health care notes. 

The cartoon drawn Karl was used on many coloring pages and training aids for young children. He had his cartoon version made into simple website games instructing young children on safety lessons. 

He attended with me and helped at many a meeting, workshop, and presentation before his full retirement. 

His older sister (not related through family lines or even breed) will soon be 13 and his younger brother (half-brother with same dam) will be 11 in a couple of months. 

He was born 6 days before my mother passed away. In her last verbal wishes to me she included that I was to take some of the money that I would receive through her life insurance and purchase a pup as a last gift from her. On my way to the breeder's home to look at 3 possible candidates I said a prayer for Mom to put in a good word for me to make the right choice. I had already made my decision on a different male until I had one sit by my feet pulling on a shoe string until he had my attention. I sat down on the ground and picked him up to look into his eyes. I then knew which way my heart lead me and which way my gut reaction demanded. 

Even with all the additional care, financial needs, and ups and downs emotionally to meet his health needs I would not want to miss a day that he has shared in my heart and in my life. 

I don't believe it will happen but I pray that I am able to have my boy with me to celebrate his 13th.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karl should write a book during his 12 going on 13th year! What a great ambassador to the breed he is. And he is one lucky dog to have you as his advocate for his health issues. 

Happy #12 Dear Karl!! :cake:
TJ, can you share photos of him, and the coloring page cartoon Karl?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Karl.Karl I hope your day is filled w/ fun,treats and love. I iknow it will be. Iglhaus you and Karl have a wonderful partnership and that shows through your beautiful birthday tribute. 
Maggi


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday sweet Karl! I hope you celebrate many more!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Karl!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday Karl :birthday: May you celebrate many more with your family


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Karl. Chloe sends puppy kisses.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Happy birthday from me, and another January GSD.  Love and belly rubs.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Happy Happy day, Karl. What a faithful and good example of what a dog is. I hope you have many more happy days.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday Karl, you are such a very very special boy


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:* Karl*


----------

